#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  entrance exam in iit

## parthiraja

INDIAN INSTITUTES OF TECHNOLOGY

JEE (Advanced) - 2013                                           All the   candidates aspiring to take admission in the undergraduate programmes at  IITs  and ISM Dhanbad, for the year 2013 will have to appear in the  Paper-1 of JEE  (Main) - 2013, which will be conducted by JEE Apex Board  during the month of  April, 2013 (both online and offline). After the  declaration of the scores of  JEE (Main) - 2013, the top 1,50,000  candidates (including all categories) are  required to register online  at http://jeeadv.iitd.ac.in  to appear for  the JEE (Advanced)  2013. A fee of Rs.1800/- (Rs.900/-  for SC, ST, PD and no  fee for all female candidates) has to be  deposited between 8th and  13th May, 2013  in any branch  of State Bank  of India having Core Banking Services. 
                       The last date  to  register for JEE (Advanced) - 2013 (along with the required  information and  applicable fee) is 13th May, 2013.
2nd    June, 2013
                              (Sunday)
PAPER  1:
9.00  12.00    Hours (IST)

PAPER  2:
14.00  17.00    Hours (IST)



                       Examination  schedule of JEE (Advanced) - 2013 (only offline):

                       Each paper  which  will be of objective type, will have separate sections in  Physics, Chemistry  and Mathematics. It will test the comprehension,  reasoning and analytical  ability of the candidates. For further  details, please visit the JEE (Advanced)  - 2013 website [http://jeeadv.iitd.ac.in]








  Similar Threads: West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2012 Exam (Biology) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2011 Exam (Mathematics) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2011 Exam (Chemistry) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2011 Exam (Biology) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2010 Exam (Chemistry)

----------

